# Outback review



## trekbass (Sep 9, 2003)

Due to delays in delivery of our 2004 Outback 25RSS, we hitched it up at the dealers, loaded it up and took for a 7156km trip to eastern states, Maritime provinces, all the way up to Viking trail in Newfoundland. We haul it with 2003 Roadtrek 190 Versatile. Both the tow vehicle and the trailer come to about 47 feet and turn heads wherever we drove it. They look like match made in heaven. Both are white with brownish bottoms. The combination seemed to work extremely well. Just love them both.

Outback towed really well. I had to jack-knife the combo into tight spot in New Brunswick and damaged the sway control (too lazy to take both ends off, stupid me). I could not tell the difference in towability (I have load equalizers) and the rig performed really well. But, as with any trailers we had a few minor problems.

Kitchen top drawer had to be replaced with a real drawer (what were they thinking with that flip-open plastic jobbie?). No sweat, I made a new drawer and put wood sliders to give more space for mom's utensils. The mouldings on the washroom corner didn't like the bikes going in and out and came apart. No problem, easy to tablesaw/buy a proper wood trim. Burned the slot 4 fuse 30amp for the slider, but had plenty of replacement fuses. The gas bottle cowel (?) white plastic cover on the battery and gas bottles seems to move at high speeds (120kph) and the rubber holders broke off. Fixed them with bungee chords and the dealer tells me he can get replacement. Up north (Viking trail Newfoundland) the temperature was dropping and we had to use the furnace -- it is loud, no doubt. I woke up the first night every time it kicked in but the second night with the furnace running was a lot better.

Overall we are all very, very pleased with the Outback. Mom of the family especially likes the white interior, the slider is great and the only thing we are thinking of replacing is the mattress (a bit lumpy) -- maybe put a couple of different density foam slabs that will reduce the weight and increase comfort.

I'll post some pix once I find them on this laptop. Thanks the web site and all the best to the Keystone folk! Not bad, not bad at all. We just can't get over the difference the Outback makes over the old Jayco pop-up.

John, Rose-Anne, Kristiana, & Johan
2003 Roadtrek 190 Versatile
2004 Outback 25 RSS


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Sharp looking rig there trekbass.







If anyone wants a peek at it look on the members photos page of the web site.


----------



## pierre (Sep 3, 2003)

vern38 said:


> Sharp looking rig there trekbass.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is the 2004 25 rss model have a 30 amp fuse for the pop out, the 2003 is a 15 amp.. ?

And i agree with your comment that it is a good traler ..


----------

